
Show HN: TiDB 1.0 is production ready - ngaut
Two and a half years ago, Edward, Dylan, and I started this journey to build a new database for an old problem that has long plagued the infrastructure software industry. Today, we are proud to announce that this database, TiDB, is production ready. Abraham Lincoln once said, ‘the best way to predict the future is to create it.’ The future we predicted 771 days ago we now have created, because of the hard work and dedication of not just every member of our team, but also every contributor, user, and partner in our open source community. Today, we celebrate and pay gratitude to the power of the open source spirit. Tomorrow, we will continue to create the future we believe in.
======
lobster_johnson
Congrats on the release. I've been waiting for TiDB to reach 1.0 for a while.

I'm looking at the quickstart, and I strongly recommend moving that
documentation to another document devoted to "classic/dedicated" installation,
and instead rewriting the quickstart to use Docker, because the current one is
anything but quick. I and the companies I work for use Kubernetes and will
never touch Ansible, and your quickstart made my eyes water when it started
talking about "machines".

As I'm sure you know, you can get very far with a docker-compose.yml that
starts any number of TiDBs, PDs and TiKVs. Compare your docs with that of
CockroachDB [1], which gets everything up and running with less than 6
commands, none of them requiring any machines or locally installed software
beyond Docker.

Anyway, great news.

[1] [https://www.cockroachlabs.com/docs/stable/start-a-local-
clus...](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/docs/stable/start-a-local-cluster-in-
docker.html)

~~~
shenli3514
We have a document for Docker deployment:
[https://github.com/pingcap/docs/blob/master/op-
guide/docker-...](https://github.com/pingcap/docs/blob/master/op-guide/docker-
deployment.md)

And we will provide a Kubernetes based deployment solution soon.

------
jinqueeny
Wow! Congratulations! For those who want to check it out:
[https://github.com/pingcap/tidb](https://github.com/pingcap/tidb)

